# DF carjack incident- day 2 in mexico



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

So I have been lurking on this site since I found out my husband was being transfered to Mexico City. At first I was really freaked out about it, but after reading posts on this site and others like it I realized the kidnapping stories are blown out of proportion. We decided it will be fine, and even more than fine, probably amazing. 

Well on my husbands second day in Mexico he and his boss were driven to a lunch meeting. Their company has a driver take them everywhere since the traffic is really bad and parking is often scarce. 

After lunch they were waiting for about 15 mins or so and the driver was not answering his cell phone. He pulled up in a cab looking very shaken. As soon as he had dropped them off, he pulled into a spot to wait and was immediately carjacked at gunpoint (two guns) he was driven around for an hour and interrogated as to who he was driving, who they worked for, and what kind of money they had. He figures they must have been followed. They made all kinds of terrible threats. He didn't tell them anything, just said he was hired to drive but didn't know the people.

He was dropped off with only the clothes on his back, they even took his sunglasses, poor guy. But he was not hurt which is what is important.

My husband's company is your average accounting company. He is just mid level, and his boss is just a level higher, not a CEO or anything. We are not rich or celebrities or into drugs at all. The car was nothing flashy, a GMC. My husband is south asian and Portuguese, so he may stick out as a foreigner. Both the driver and his boss are Mexican. So, why they were targeted, I have no idea. Random probably. There may be no rhyme or reason to it.

I am not trying to scare anyone but just a reality check that even though it doesn't happen often, and will probably not happen to you, it does happen. 

I head down there Monday so hopefully lightning doesn't strike twice.


----------



## broknhungry (Jun 23, 2010)

*something fish*

Very unusual kidnapping story.
Sounds like the hired driver needs the GMC for his personal escapade with senorita.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They may have been targeted because of the GMC SUV and driver. Both indicate some level of importance and probably wealth of the passengers, particularly if they were also obvious by their clothing, shoes & jewelry, as well as their points of departure and arrival. The driver may have been a victim, a fortunate one, or he may also have been the 'contact' for a vehicle theft. Who knows?


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

broknhungry said:


> Very unusual kidnapping story.
> Sounds like the hired driver needs the GMC for his personal escapade with senorita.



:confused2: how do you figure- they took the car? And his wallet, cell phone, and sunglasses?


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> They may have been targeted because of the GMC SUV and driver. Both indicate some level of importance and probably wealth of the passengers, particularly if they were also obvious by their clothing, shoes & jewelry, as well as their points of departure and arrival. The driver may have been a victim, a fortunate one, or he may also have been the 'contact' for a vehicle theft. Who knows?


I'm sure anything is possible, but he is a full time employee of the company, not just hired for the day.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

He may not have had a choice. However, all we can do is speculate on that event and hope that your husband doesn't experience another. He should, just to be cautious, consider that the event may not have been random and avoid putting himself in potentially 'targeted' positions.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd be curious to know where this occurred in Mexico City.


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

Rodrigo84 said:


> I'd be curious to know where this occurred in Mexico City.


Hi Rodrigo- sorry for the slow response I have been here in DF for the past few days apt hunting and not on the internet.

My husband will ask his boss as he really had no idea where they were, being only his second day in the country! 

I will post a reply as soon as I find out.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

burgh'rs_in_mexico said:


> So I have been lurking on this site since I found out my husband was being transfered to Mexico City. At first I was really freaked out about it, but after reading posts on this site and others like it I realized the kidnapping stories are blown out of proportion. We decided it will be fine, and even more than fine, probably amazing.
> 
> Well on my husbands second day in Mexico he and his boss were driven to a lunch meeting. Their company has a driver take them everywhere since the traffic is really bad and parking is often scarce.
> 
> ...



My brother in law is earning gazillions of pesos and drives a flashy car, he never ever has had in incident.

Mexico City is more dangerous than most major world cities, no question about it., but it is not a war zone, the immense majority of people lead normal lives.

Sorry to hear about this incident.


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

The area where this happened is Insurgentes Sur, thanks for all of the replies. Hopefully all of the bad luck is out of the way!


----------

